# reicht der pc für wow



## der_ahnungslose (30. Mai 2009)

*reicht der pc für wow*

hi mal ne frage habe und zwar bekomme ich mein vater sein alter pc, und würde gerne wissen ob der rechner reicht für world of warcraft zu spielen.
laut mindestvorraussetzung müsste er reichen.
hier die daten:

Athlon 64 3200+
1gb DDR ram
_ECS GS7610 Ultra_ (mainboard)
128 mb mainboard on board

oder soll ich mir von meinem kollegen diesen pc abkaufen:

Elitegroup A740GM-M, 740G (mainboard)
AMD Athlon X2 7750 Black Edition
1gb ram
256 MB Club 3D GeForce 7200GS

alle angaben habe ich laut auslesung von der software SiSoftware Sandra Lite 2009

bitte um euer rat.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: reicht der pc für wow*

Wie viel will dein Kollege denn dafür haben, wenn man mal fragen darf?
Also von der GPU her ist dir aber schon klar, dass es da bei beiden Rechner nicht auf max. Details laufen wird oder?
Du wirst die Grafik schon ziemlich weit runterdrehen müssen...


greetz


----------



## Der Dudelsack (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: reicht der pc für wow*

Wenn dein Freund etwas um die 40€ will dann ist es fair.
Aber ich würde nicht mehr als 60€ dafürausgeben!


----------



## der_ahnungslose (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: reicht der pc für wow*

klar das er mehr will als 60 euro da er ihn erst für fast 200 euro umgebaut hat. also 120 euro wollter er noch dafür.reicht der von meinem vater aus um wow zu spielen mit dem ram´s und graka kann ich ja noch aufrüsten.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: reicht der pc für wow*

Für WOW sollte das mit einer etwas besseren Graka und 2GiB Ram reichen. wenn auch nicht mit max Details.
Aber ich muss sagemn 120€ ist schon hoch angesetzt!


----------



## der_ahnungslose (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: reicht der pc für wow*

ich habe momentan einen alten aldi pc ich sage euch mal die detail´s zum pc.

intel pentium 4 2ghz
768 mb ddr
micro star mainboard
80gb festplatte
geforce4 mx 460 64mb graka


nun die frage der cpu von meinem vater der hat doch auch nur 2ghz ist der jetzt besser als der wo ich habe oder genauso langsam.
 danke das ihr mir helft aber ich frage lieber leute die sich auskennen bevor ich mir schrott holle.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: reicht der pc für wow*



der_ahnungslose schrieb:


> aber ich frage lieber leute die sich auskennen bevor ich mir schrott holle.



also uns

Zu der CPU:
Nein, die CPU deines Vaters ist schneller als deine jetzige...
Du kannst die CPU deines Vaters ungefähr mit einem Intel Pentium 4 mit 3,2GHz vergleichen...

greetz


----------



## derLordselbst (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: reicht der pc für wow*

Wenn Du in dem PC von Deinem Vater noch 1 GB DDR-RAM mehr reinpackst und dazu für 20,- bis 30,- Euro für eine AGP-Grafikkarte ( RAdeon 9600 oder Geforce 6600GT) ersteigerst, reicht das nach meiner Erfahrung für WOW. (Wichtig, kontrolliere erst, ob das Mainboard überhaupt einen AGP-Steckplatz hat!)


----------



## Jason22 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: reicht der pc für wow*

Für ca. 62€ ohne Versand hab ich eine 8600 GTS gesehen.
Ich glaub eine Graka müsste reichen.
Achtung, das ist eine PCIe


----------



## derLordselbst (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: reicht der pc für wow*

Upps, da habe ich ja reichlich daneben gelegen. Die Angaben zum Mainboard habe ich glatt übersehen. 

Das ECS GS7610 Ultra hat ja schon einen PCIe-Slot und kann moderne Grafikkarten aufnehmen. Allerdings sollte man nicht zuviel in die Grafikkarte investieren, da die CPU nicht wirklich up to date ist.^^

Sowas müsste schon völlig reichen:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - PCIe-Karten ATI - Radeon HD4000 - Club 3D CGAX-4552

Gebraucht bekommt man vergleichbares mit PCie auch schon bei ebay für die oben genannten 20-30 Euro.


----------



## der_ahnungslose (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: reicht der pc für wow*

danke für die vielen antworten ich denke mal ich nehme meinen vater sein pc, stecke da noch 50 oder 60 euro für ram´s und  graka rein und spare dann auf einen besseren pc.


----------



## cami (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: reicht der pc für wow*

Finde diese Lösung vernünftig.

Bei den Rams nimm einfach die günstigsten, welche du finden kannst. Denn die Unterschiede zwischen teureren und günstigen Rams ist nicht der Rede wert.


----------

